# Preferred plugging reel



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

I am wondering what your preferred reel is for plugging steelies. I see a lot of guys like the garcia 5500 series. I have some 6500 reels, but it seems pretty overkill for steelhead. I also have a set of okuma magda pro20 linecounters and a similiar model from cabelas in a linecounter. Am I better off setting up the linecounters with say 12lb test or should I look at getting some 5500 reels? This will be my first season trying to plug....Thanks..


----------



## SullysSteelies (Oct 18, 2009)

I run mostly the Magda line counters in the 20 size. I prefer those for the price and they have held up to steelhead, salmon, and catfish over the years. After watching my buddy use them on the big lake for a few seasons I decided they are very worthy of the river. You should be able to pile on enough line regardless of whether you go braid or mono.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I have the magda pro 15dx's spooled with 12 pound stren, while my pluggin experience is very little at this point. I have caught plenty of steelhead and even a few kings on them trolling Lake Michigan.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Okuma Stratamaster 15 DA.
Decent line counter at a decent price. Seem to be plenty of reel for steelhead and I prefer the double paddle handle. I'm not a die hard plugger by any means but they have performed flawlessly when used.


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

The fish don't care so don't be afraid to use what you got too. As you know I recently got a pair of abu 5500lc, can't wait to really break them in this season, pleased so far.

I would think about any level wind would be great.


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks guys, I respooled all 4 of my line counters and they are ready to go. I think they will work fine. Now I need to get the rod holders mounted and try to find a fish or two....Thanks, Scott


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

What did you spool with. Truth be told all my plug rods get either 10lb or 12lb Berkley Big Game in hi - vis. Last year I had another member out fishing and with lost a fish on 12lb line that straightened out the split rings, gives you any idea where your weak links are.


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

I went with 12lb Sufix Seige in org. I have used that on my pin and it seems pretty good. I was going to get the Trilene big game which I have used on my muskie trolling gear and big lake reels and I like it. But I had 2 spools of Sufix I figured I would go with.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I ran that siege last season but, decided to try the big game towards the end of the season. Liked the orange line but, like the hi vis green for $10 for 1500yrds more


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Julez81 said:


> The fish don't care so don't be afraid to use what you got too. As you know I recently got a pair of abu 5500lc, can't wait to really break them in this season, pleased so far.


You are going to love those. Indestructible bronze gears, very smooth and powerful drags. I currently have 4 myself that have a good number of hours and quality fights under their belts, will be replacing any other reels that need replacing with these.


----------



## centerpin (Jun 13, 2009)

The Swedish made Abu Garcia 5501c3 is what I run, and like ESOX mentioned they are just tailor made for steel heading with their durability. The carbon drags are also very nice. I have a 1996 model that is still going strong. Pretty sure that reel will outlast me, when Abu Garcia says "for life" they really mean it.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Fast water: 5600 C4 Ambassadeur

Slow water: 4600 C4 Ambassadeur


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

steelton said:


> I ran that siege last season but, decided to try the big game towards the end of the season. Liked the orange line but, like the hi vis green for $10 for 1500yrds more


 
I had MAJOR line and knot failures particularly near or below freezing with B.G. . I have not found a better performing line than Sensation, I keep a few 3000 yd spools of 8 and 17 around. I have a thing about full spools!


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

steelton said:


> What did you spool with. Truth be told all my plug rods get either 10lb or 12lb Berkley Big Game in hi - vis. Last year I had another member out fishing and with lost a fish on 12lb line that straightened out the split rings, gives you any idea where your weak links are.


:lol: Somewhere along the line those/that split ring was damaged or perhaps the hooks was/got in the split. I have ringed and hooked thousands and thousands of lures for the family Co. . There is no way ANY non compromised ring straightened on 12 lb. .


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

You've always got something to say don't you. Look closely the word is "ring's" not "ring". It's the plural version of something. It means I added an extra split ring as I do with every setup I run. The fish straightened both ring's. I guess the fish got the hook into both rings and worked magic. Both fishermen and oars men watched the hook pull from the fish. No issues mention from your wealth of knowledge that you so kindly barf upon the world unprovoked.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Better yet!... if BOTH straightened, how on Earth did you get them in your hands to see that?

P.S. Please tell me what brand rings they were so I never use them!


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

They were worth rings, respected brand across the fishing community and a rings that nearly every manufacturer applies to their lures. Well your detective work is spot on they didn't straighten fully as they did elongate near failure. Most of us are chiming in with our experiences with equipment and tackle is just that, an experience. I offer up not thing as fact just observation as to conditions. It's you that have to get on your pedestal and condemn us who, only try to help others connected with more fish, for not being the all knowing all powerful split ring installing guru born the prodigal son of such mythical ancestry that we could not fathom the knowledge bestowed upon a humble and decent person......grrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

steelton said:


> They were worth rings, respected brand across the fishing community and a rings that nearly every manufacturer applies to their lures. Well your detective work is spot on they didn't straighten fully as they did elongate near failure. Most of us are chiming in with our experiences with equipment and tackle is just that, an experience. I offer up not thing as fact just observation as to conditions. It's you that have to get on your pedestal and condemn us who, only try to help others connected with more fish, for not being the all knowing all powerful split ring installing guru born the prodigal son of such mythical ancestry that we could not fathom the knowledge bestowed upon a humble and decent person......grrrrrrrrr!!!!


LOLOLOLOLLOLLOLL... It's so true.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

diztortion said:


> LOLOLOLOLLOLLOLL... It's so true.


Thank God...................I thought it was just me.


----------



## Justin M (Nov 4, 2011)

Those that have never had failure have learned nothing......... But if your on a pedestal then there's nothing else to learn


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I still can not find 10lb. rated rings ANYWHERE!!!!. What I was saying, is that perhaps - especially if you use split ring pliers the rings may of been damaged or maybe even a manufacturing issue. Rings used on 50 lb. braid should not straighten, the drag should slip. So after being around millions of lures being ringed and hooked and ringing / hooking many thousands myself, and never seeing a ring fail, unless the hook was moved into the split of the ring, one could surmise that there was something amiss. 

I have had hooks get into the split and come completetely off. And I also have seen what you described from the hook being in the split or the ring getting onto the hanger on the bait. But never - ever from a properly functioning ring. Don't take things so personally. When you post things, expect people to question them at times. That's what this site is about ... right?

P.S. Learn the Dictionary a little better.

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/mythical


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

METTLEFISH said:


> I still can not find 10lb. rated rings ANYWHERE!!!!. What I was saying, is that perhaps - especially if you use split ring pliers the rings may of been damaged or maybe even a manufacturing issue. Rings used on 50 lb. braid should not straighten, the drag should slip. So after being around millions of lures being ringed and hooked and ringing / hooking many thousands myself, and never seeing a ring fail, unless the hook was moved into the split of the ring, one could surmise that there was something amiss.
> 
> I have had hooks get into the split and come completetely off. And I also have seen what you described from the hook being in the split or the ring getting onto the hanger on the bait. But never - ever from a properly functioning ring. Don't take things so personally. When you post things, expect people to question them at times. That's what this site is about ... right?
> 
> ...


Nothing better to do but come on a good thread and be a dick? He told the story and since it's never happened to you, it's not in the realm of possibility...............got it!

All we ask of you is to keep those three billy goat Gruff from crossing the bridge and you've managed to scew that up too.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

jerrob said:


> Nothing better to do but come on a good thread and be a dick? He told the story and since it's never happened to you, it's not in the realm of possibility...............got it!
> 
> All we ask of you is to keep those three billy goat Gruff from crossing the bridge and you've managed to scew that up too.


 
Again, when you say something, (such as Mythical Ancestry) expect people - especially those with most likely more years of experience to question things. Hows that being a D---? perhaps you should do as you say, and learn form things. I have no doubts that the ring(s) that failed were not properly functioning. Physics would indicate the ring(s) were in the slot.

Read more closely my above sentence. It clearly states that that has happened to me, when the hook was in the split or on the hanger. Also if you look - a lot of rings - out of the box - are damaged. That is because some Companies utilize split ring pliers, and split ring pliers tend to stretch the rings out leaving a path of least resistance for the hook to get in. So again, look and read more closely, you may learn something.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

10lb Sufix, brand new tot, 7lb steelhead.. less than a 4 minute fight.. mangled front ring.

Explain that.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

So easy, NORMARK. They have ruined more product than any other Company out there. Profit, profit, profit. Look closely, a lot of their product comes with Brass rings. J U N K. Or as I have stated multiple times, the hook worked into the groove perhaps. However it made it to the boat right?...


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

hope its all better now....my blood pressure


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, the fish was landed.

I know you hate Normark, but they're tackle still catches fish. I'd rather have all the old style lures back, but it is what it is.

I'd be even happier if double downers came back.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

The lure I elongated the rings on was running only one gami 510 hook, no chance that the other hook could have gotten in there. That fact remains that when you saying on here we all collectively groan for what we might read next. Case in point you stated that a c4 5500 reel was better for slow water and a c4 4500 was better for faster. What on earth does a reel size have anything to do with water speed. Please enlighten us!


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

One lure they have come up with I really like is the Madflash HotnTot. I of course change to a single hook, usually treble off the tail, sometimes bead chain off the front and I use Worth rings also. I like the eyes, most of the colors and the realistic profiles molded onto it. 

For what it's worth, the right way rental on Portage Rd in Portage has a couple Double Downers on the shelf, got myself some a couple weeks back. They also have some profile on the mold.

Some of the original 'style' colors in the plain hotntot are great too. Those lures still catch fish, they seem to be much more popular here than out west.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

steelton said:


> The lure I elongated the rings on was running only one gami 510 hook, no chance that the other hook could have gotten in there. That fact remains that when you saying on here we all collectively groan for what we might read next. Case in point you stated that a c4 5500 reel was better for slow water and a c4 4500 was better for faster. What on earth does a reel size have anything to do with water speed. Please enlighten us!


 
Really?.. HHUHUHUH... you got it backwards however....

The 5500 is better for fast water due to the potential of very long runs from big fish with the aid of the current. The extra spool capacity helps keep uptake ratio's better, that is important with fish that can swim at 25MPH when they are 150' downstream and decide they'd like to be above you in less than 20 seconds. Full spools, full spools, full spools. I pair those up with a extra fast action 8' or so rod. In fast water the plug tends to pre load the rod somewhat, having the extra backbone of an extra fast rod has increased hook up ratios wonderfully since my early days (1990) of using the original slow action rods that came with my boat.

The 4500 has the same diameter, however is not as wide as the 5500, so it does not hold the amount of line that the 5500 does. Thats fine as the slower water does not aid the fish in making long runs as much as it does in fast water. I pair those with a 10' or so slow action rod, the softer action allows the plug to work more freely, and the length greatens the spreads width and allows the fish to take and turn without detecting somethings amiss, until it's too late. I had aweful hook up to take ratios when I switched to extra fast action rods in slow water. The lighter smaller reel keeps the weight of the outfit down and allows the Angler to feel what the fish is doing a little more, and enjoy the encounter, that is more fun, and fun is what its all about. Things happen fast in fast water and slow in slow water.

I see why some guys like the line counters, however unless all of your spools are at full / identical capacity on all reels the counters are off, and the added size of most all counter reels is too much for our smaller fish IMO. I dont want a straight line of plugs going through at the same time either The wall thing is just not reality. The back of a hole or run is where the fish lay at times, that depends on the fresheness of the fish and their activity level, resting and actively migrating fish utilize different areas of a run, hold, rifle Etc. Etc. and current variances within the spread usually have the plugs in different locations anyways. I have a spot I cast to about 45' out, I can set all four rods and be fishing in less than a minute.

I have watched from shore with binoculars from hills fish move the 4" in any direction it takes to avoid the plug many - many times. However when they want it, you can't keep them off of it. They'll move 30' + to take a plug / presentaion. Enlighten me on this "Mythical Ancestry" you mentioned! Gami?


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

So what your telling us is that the weight difference of .5oz from the 4600 c4's to the 5600 c4's, which is actually what they are, is quite noticeable while fighting a fish of unknown weight on the other end. That it is more pleasurable to fight a fish with a reel that weights .5 oz less than another but, that the difference of 2' of rod length is unnoticeable and thus not important during a fight. You must have ice in your veins during the fight to notice that kind of precision accuracy but, what do you expect from a god that can cast a lure to 45' repeatedly without fail, rod length and lure weight being of little consequence. And the other argument you've made is that the fish you catch stay in a straight line directly below the boat so as to not veer off into too fast or too slow of water thus making a reel section null and void. Not sure about your fish but, mine go where ever they want. Fast water, slow water, stumps, logs, and rocks. They do what ever it takes to survive. So having a rod that is running in nearly the same what as one next to it 6' over, it is of little importance that one may carry a bit more line than the other when the fish on the end has no road map to find its way out alive and will go where it pleases. It Gami, the trendy short end version of gamakatsu.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

steelton said:


> So what your telling us is that the weight difference of .5oz from the 4600 c4's to the 5600 c4's, which is actually what they are, is quite noticeable while fighting a fish of unknown weight on the other end. That it is more pleasurable to fight a fish with a reel that weights .5 oz less than another but, that the difference of 2' of rod length is unnoticeable and thus not important during a fight. You must have ice in your veins during the fight to notice that kind of precision accuracy but, what do you expect from a god that can cast a lure to 45' repeatedly without fail, rod length and lure weight being of little consequence. And the other argument you've made is that the fish you catch stay in a straight line directly below the boat so as to not veer off into too fast or too slow of water thus making a reel section null and void. Not sure about your fish but, mine go where ever they want. Fast water, slow water, stumps, logs, and rocks. They do what ever it takes to survive. So having a rod that is running in nearly the same what as one next to it 6' over, it is of little importance that one may carry a bit more line than the other when the fish on the end has no road map to find its way out alive and will go where it pleases. It Gami, the trendy short end version of gamakatsu.


 
Wow, had you been imbibing when you read and replied? your inaccuracies are very very confusing.

I said- 
The larger reel has more line capacity, helpful in many ways.
Longer rods give more feel for the Angler and a Wider spread of plugs, simple Physics.
Easier to get plugs over to and under over hanging banks, Etc. again that Physics thing.
Lighter is better., yup.. Physics (most Anglers choose the lightest tool available)
I cast to a spot about 45' out, not exactly 45' out . I do not want my plugs all out exactly the same distance. (not many straight lines in Nature) 
I forgot to mention I change out factory handles for Hog Handlers, faster line pick up is always better.

Ahhhhh... Trendy.... 


Please tell me about my "Mythical Ancestry" you've avoided that.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

This bores me. It's like talking to an opinionated wall. I guess I'll never learn that lesson my dad taught me "never argue with idiots, your only stooping to their level and they've got way more experience at it than you".


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

steelton said:


> This bores me. It's like talking to an opinionated wall. I guess I'll never learn that lesson my dad taught me "never argue with idiots, your only stooping to their level and they've got way more experience at it than you".


There's an ignore option on your control panel Gabe and it works great, lol.
Set it the other day and couldn't be more happy with my decision.............Give it a try, it'll cure that nagging headache you've dealt with all week.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Agreed.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Line capacity 4600 C4: 160 Yd. 12 lb.

Line capacity 5600 C4: 240 Yd. 12 lb.

Doesn't take a Rocket Scientist to see the difference....

http://www.abugarcia.com/Abu-Garcia®-Ambassadeur®-C4-Round-Reel/1315358,default,pd.html


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

METTLEFISH said:


> Really?.. HHUHUHUH... you got it backwards however....
> 
> *The 5500 is better for fast water due to the potential of very long runs from big fish with the aid of the current. The extra spool capacity helps keep uptake ratio's better,* that is important with fish that can swim at 25MPH when they are 150' downstream and decide they'd like to be above you in less than 20 seconds. Full spools, full spools, full spools. I pair those up with a extra fast action 8' or so rod. In fast water the plug tends to pre load the rod somewhat, having the extra backbone of an extra fast rod has increased hook up ratios wonderfully since my early days (1990) of using the original slow action rods that came with my boat.
> 
> The 4500 has the same diameter, however is not as wide as the 5500, so it does not hold the amount of line that the 5500 does.


Actually ANY size C-3 reel will have the same retrieve rate as any other C3, be it a 4500, 5500 or 6500 they all have what abu calls a 26" retrieve rate. Any size C4 has a 30" retrieve rate. Same spool diameter, same gear ratio across the models = the same retrieve ratio. Spool capacity gained by additional width when gear ratio and spool diameter stay the same will not affect retrieve speed.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

BTW Rosco American made split rings are the only ones I will use. The imports have consistency and quality control issues that over the years have proven them prone to poor performance. Rosco and Sampo US made terminal tackle is all I will use.......
http://www.roscoinc.com/fishing-tackle/product-list/split-ring-1


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like quality equipment. Some of they're stuff even has USA stamped on it.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

ESOX said:


> Actually ANY size C-3 reel will have the same retrieve rate as any other C3, be it a 4500, 5500 or 6500 they all have what abu calls a 26" retrieve rate. Any size C4 has a 30" retrieve rate. Same spool diameter, same gear ratio across the models = the same retrieve ratio. Spool capacity gained by additional width when gear ratio and spool diameter stay the same will not affect retrieve speed.


 
Not so. When your spool is half empty, it's diameter is smaller, ='s less pick up per revolution of handle. I also upgrade all my handles to Hog Handlers, thus increasing revolutions of spool per crank, increasing line pick up speed.


----------

